

Ask HN: How do I find nearby hackathons? - dmragone

No interest in sparking this debate again, but as background, I am teaching myself to code. I've been at it a couple months and would like to meet people more experienced than I and see what a hackathon is like. The trouble is, I'm struggling to find good resources on where any are. I'm in the Bay Area, so I know they're around, I just don't have a go-to site that keeps a good listing. Does such a thing exist?<p>Any help on finding some good Bay Area hackathons would be most appreciated.
======
rphulari
Here are couple options. 1) Check schedule at HackerDojo, they have hackathons
every weekend afternoons. 2) Search for meetups in your area.

[http://www.meetup.com/Hackternoon/events/62716612/?a=me2.1_g...](http://www.meetup.com/Hackternoon/events/62716612/?a=me2.1_grp&rv=me2.1&_af_eid=62716612&_af=event)

------
rcavezza
Programmable Web creates these lists every so often. Their most recent one was
from late April: [http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/04/26/49-upcoming-
hacka...](http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/04/26/49-upcoming-hackathons-
local-mongodb-music-science-and-big-data/)

~~~
dmragone
Thanks - I saw that. Was hoping there was something more recent. I'll keep an
eye on them.

------
Spiralup
Try meetup.com

